# Photos today



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i need to be more creative for titles LOL


got some macro photos of Dallas

look at those pretty eyelashes











and those bright red cheeks!











and other photos


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As always you take the best photos ever!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dally is looking much healthier now that her molt is over and she isn't sickly.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I like the picture of Tsuka, he's like "Whatcha lookin at?"
Dally is pretty as ever.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

god. i need that camera.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pics! How is it that your tiels seem to smile for the camera and Sunny was literally running up my arm and clinging to my back to get away from mine last night.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well tsuka snaps at the camera not smiles lol dally always smiles. tsuka is a bit standoffish today. he wants to be on my head but does not want me to touch him or anything today lol


my camera is a Canon Rebel T3 EOS with a 18-55mm lens and a 75-300mm lens that i use for wildlife photography too.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Beautiful pics! How is it that your tiels seem to smile for the camera and Sunny was literally running up my arm and clinging to my back to get away from mine last night.


you need to hang a camera in his cage so he'll get used to it. LOL


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Both are great BUT DALLY SIMPLY RULES....THE BEST......


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

got these to add


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahaha Tsuka looks like yelling at the camera...very cuties.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I saw that first one and my immediate thought was "HOLLY CRAP.....THEY HAVE EYELASHES?!" haha t


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes they got pretty eyelashes! tsuka has very long girly ones lol


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

The things I've learned on this forum haha. great pictures! :thumbu:


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful pics capturing the gorgeous nature of these little dudes. I love the last pic. The feisty little look is my Jasper to a T. Lol


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Envy towards such clear photos  And loving those eyelashes!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> you need to hang a camera in his cage so he'll get used to it. LOL


LOL. I'm pretty sure he would just refuse to go into his cage.  What I need is to get Casey to come down from Canada and take pictures of him!  I can distract him and she can snap away.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sunnysmom, a DSLR camera with a very good zoom/telephoto lens would be best for sunny if he is scared of cameras. you can get close ups from far away with a zoom lens. you can be sneakier this way!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks. I will have to look into it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you would need a zoom lens like my 75-300 mm lens. i can get a clear close up using it from 10 feet away or more. i will pm you with more information


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely pics ! x x


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dally, have you consodered a prime lens? Much much sharper than zoom lenses.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the pics!


----------

